# Disable Access to USB Mass Storage Drive



## topgear (Jan 2, 2008)

This hack will disable access to the usb flash drive
also known as usb mas storage drive ( also usb hard
disks but not sure as I don't have one).

Goto start > run > and type in regedit and press enter.
This will open registry editor window. Now go to the
following key:

*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\USBSTOR*

Right click on the key and select export and save a backup copy in case
anything goes wrong. Now on the right pan of the regedit window double
click on the value called *Start* & set it value to *4* & click OK.

When you need to use your USB mass storage drive just change the value of
*Start* to 3.

If you're too lazy just copy & paste these codes into a notepad
file and save it with a .reg extension.

code for Disable access to the usb mass storage drive :


```
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\USBSTOR]
"Start"=dword:00000004
```

code for enable access to the usb mass storage drive :


```
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\USBSTOR]
"Start"=dword:00000003
```


----------



## topgear (Jan 3, 2008)

Why bother with bios settings when you can enable or disable
Access to the usb mass storage drives from within windows with
Simple mouse clicks ( provided you created 2 separate reg files )
Without restarting your computer.


----------



## valtea (Jan 9, 2008)

thats alot. just to confirm ... this will not disable other usb devices?


----------



## motobuntu (Jan 10, 2008)

anarchist said:


> i think disabling usb ports from bios is a better option



Problem with disabling usb ports from BIOS is that, it will also block ur USB keyboard, mouse etc. While using the trick mentioned here only usb mass storage devices can be blocked.


----------



## New (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for the good tip.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 11, 2008)

thnx


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2008)

valtea said:


> thats alot. just to confirm ... this will not disable other usb devices?



No. This will only disable USB Mass Storage Drive like usb pen drive, usb hard disk.

I am using my usb web cam with this retriction enabled without no problem.

Thanks guys for your comments


----------



## kpmsivachand (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for sharing good tip dude...


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2008)

^^ My pleasure buddy


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks a lot


----------



## topgear (Jan 23, 2008)

you're welcome vaibhavtek


----------



## ashfame (Jan 29, 2008)

One of my visitor asked me and I don't know what can solve the problem.
Can someone tell me the solution of this query?


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Top Gear for the tip!


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 29, 2008)

It can also be done through TweakUI in your Control Panel if you have installed it


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 18, 2008)

The source is this..!!!


----------



## karnivore (Feb 18, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> It can also be done through *TweakUI* in your Control Panel if you have installed it


 
Can u please elaborate on how to do it. i have TweakUI, but can't qite figure out.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 19, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> The source is this..!!!


Isn't it a bit strange that the 'source' article was submitted AFTER this thread had been made?


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 19, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Isn't it a bit strange that the 'source' article was submitted AFTER this thread had been made?



Hmmmm...very strange.....  

@topgear, thanx yaar, thats a really nice trick


----------



## Pathik (Feb 19, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> The source is this..!!!


Pure genius I say.  


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Isn't it a bit strange that the 'source' article was submitted AFTER this thread had been made?


He should rightfully be the NOTM(illenium) 
wat say?


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> The source is this..!!!



Are U out of your mind ? *Thats not the source.*

I've never ripped off any kind of tutorials.

Any way thank you for informing this. Now do check the link .

That bullshit guy of that blog just ripped off my tute

*@ pathik..........

LOLZ pathik.*


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> The source is this..!!!


My dear friend vaibhavtek,
I've a very good advise for you. Everyone isn't a COPY-PASTER like you. So, don't think that everyone is like you. I may be rude but I am being for your own benefit. Hope, you'll look into it.
Your friend,
Gagan

@topgear: nice tutorial.............


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you very much. *You've just spoken what I was trying to say to vaibhavtek*


----------



## nvidia (Feb 19, 2008)

@vailbav: Can you mention the source of your user title??

@topgear: Thanks for the tut


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks bro.


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2008)

nvidia said:


> @vailbav: Can you mention the source of your user title??


I can surely mention.............Pathik's user title


----------



## karnivore (Feb 19, 2008)

This tut is a real handy one. Seriously. Now i don't have to use any s/w for this. Click on the reg files and am done.

Absolutely brilliant.
*i180.photobucket.com/albums/x31/trash609/awesomecurve1.gif


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks for ur kind comments


----------



## magneticme200 (Feb 24, 2008)

does it evn disallow nebdy to copy data from the same as well??
if not...thn is thre any way that i can protect my usb drive from being opened by nebdy in case its stolen or something...
ie...
if i cud set a passwrd or something in my usb drive..??
so tht as soon as one opens the drive..it shud ask fr an already set password..!


----------



## ico (Feb 24, 2008)

magneticme200 said:


> does it evn disallow nebdy to copy data from the same as well??
> if not...thn is thre any way that i can protect my usb drive from being opened by nebdy in case its stolen or something...
> ie...
> if i cud set a passwrd or something in my usb drive..??
> so tht as soon as one opens the drive..it shud ask fr an already set password..!


First of all it will not make your USB drive write protected. It will just disable that particular computer to access the USB drive. But you can surely access your USB drive on other computers........


----------



## topgear (Feb 24, 2008)

magneticme200 said:


> if not...thn is thre any way that i can protect my usb drive from being opened by nebdy in case its stolen or something...
> ie...
> if i cud set a passwrd or something in my usb drive..??
> so tht as soon as one opens the drive..it shud ask fr an already set password..!



You need some kind of usb flash drive or hdd encryption software for that.
Search Google


----------



## bitmaster (Mar 19, 2008)

The answer to write protect a pen drive is here:

*penprotectorenglish.wordpress.com

*You can make USB write protected as floppy.*
This software emulate hardware lock switch.
No more virus problems coming via USB.


Bye.


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2008)

^^ Are you just advertising that product.
There's not even a trial version to download.
Also my method is all about " Do It Yourself " Not using any kind of special
software.


----------

